# Thanks for support



## hotchip (Aug 24, 2009)

Hi all, just a quick thanks for your continued support. I just made
it to 73, and finally got off my duff and built my first wobbler. Heck,the
darn thing even runs !!

Reading about you fellas getting things built, got me to stop talking and start turning and milling the parts. Now I've got to get serious
enough to build something better.

I've got three metal lathes and I converted a Gorton pantograph into
a mill. Weighs about 1,000 lbs. and works with 3/8th cutters. There
seems to be lots of 3/8th bits around, so I think I'm safe there. It
was missing a lot of parts, but enough there to make the mill. I put a speed control on the motor which works fine except at slow speed it bogs down some. Anyway It does the job, even if a little slow at times.

So, now you guys have started something here. 

A VERY BIG THANKS !  HOTCHIP


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 24, 2009)

You are quite welcome Hotchip congrats on getinng the machines going and finishing an engine have you posted the pics?
We are here to help and encourage all the members here. Theis stuff appeals to the Kids of all ages.
Happ yy machining
Tin


----------



## b.lindsey (Aug 24, 2009)

That's great Hotchip. Would love to see a picture of the engine and the converted pantograph also when you have a chance. So what will the next project be?

Bill


----------



## PhiberOptix (Aug 24, 2009)

hotchip  said:
			
		

> I just made it to 73, and finally got off my duff and built my first wobbler. Heck,the
> darn thing even runs !!



Hello Hotchip 
and a serious dose of congratulations to you

Congratulations all round  I make it 4 maybe even more

 for the birthday
 for the wobbler
 for the wobbler been a runner
 for the mill conversion

Well done and Happy Birthday 
Is there any chance of seeing some photographs of the engine and the mill? Please

Regards
Andy


1


----------



## Kermit (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome aboard.  Now tell somebody that you want a fancy camera/video recorder for your birthday.

Then the smileys with the protest signs can go home.

 th_wwp



Kermit


----------



## black85vette (Aug 24, 2009)

First: congrats on the engine. Feels good doesn't it?

Second: odd bit of timing. I had never heard of a Gorton Pantograph until yesterday when I saw one on Craig's List. Then I hear the name again today. Glad you were able to convert it.


----------



## Maryak (Aug 24, 2009)

Hotchip,

Glad your here.
Glad your enjoying it
Congratulations on your engine and your 73 years. :bow: :bow:

Best Regards
Bob


----------



## rake60 (Aug 24, 2009)

Welcome to HMEM Hotchip.

We look forward to your input here.
73 years? That's OK. The next 30 are the fun ones! 

Rick


----------

